# Any info on these?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone ever seen these before and if so are they worth what the seller is asking? http://worcester.craigslist.org/ele/5162914038.html


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Empire 9000 Royal Grenadier


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a wild looking set of speakers!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Peter Loeser said:


> Empire 9000 Royal Grenadier


Thanks for the link...:T




theJman said:


> That's a wild looking set of speakers!


I thought so too.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I got this info also. https://mail2.charter.net/index.php...fs/INBOX15664a72ab54e8fade06b96d3781a61ccb2e5


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

The ad shown below sets original pricing at around $300 in 1965 dollars, which is about $2200 in 2014 dollars. Not sure if that's each or per pair. Considering you get what seems like a very fine piece of furniture wrapped around a speaker system of unknown quality, that's not a very good deal IMO. Of course, these things are subjective and one person's bread is another person's butter :blink: Are you interested in them as conversation pieces, or as functional components of your system? Cone surrounds will need to be replaced, as might any caps in the crossover. Just something to consider before purchasing.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Lumen said:


> The ad shown below sets original pricing at around $300 in 1965 dollars, which is about $2200 in 2014 dollars. Not sure if that's each or per pair. Considering you get what seems like a very fine piece of furniture wrapped around a speaker system of unknown quality, that's not a very good deal IMO. Of course, these things are subjective and one person's bread is another person's butter :blink: Are you interested in them as conversation pieces, or as functional components of your system? Cone surrounds will need to be replaced, as might any caps in the crossover. Just something to consider before purchasing.


I actually was just curious as to what they were although they might pass the WAF test....:bigsmile:


----------



## DennisMurphy (Nov 28, 2011)

Lumen said:


> The ad shown below sets original pricing at around $300 in 1965 dollars, which is about $2200 in 2014 dollars. Not sure if that's each or per pair. Considering you get what seems like a very fine piece of furniture wrapped around a speaker system of unknown quality, that's not a very good deal IMO. Of course, these things are subjective and one person's bread is another person's butter :blink: Are you interested in them as conversation pieces, or as functional components of your system? Cone surrounds will need to be replaced, as might any caps in the crossover. Just something to consider before purchasing.


I actually heard these when they were in dealer show rooms. As I recall, they had very impressive bass and a bright character that I would probably consider too bright today. But worth a listen.


----------

